# Henry (Harry) Wilson Pyle



## Stubbsy5050 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi,

Anybody remeber my father-in-law Henry (Harry) Wilson Pyle? We have a copy of his discharge papers from January 1957 when he was transfering from the World Grandeur to the World Glade.

Cheers, John


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

John,
I moved this to a thread of it's own in the crewmembers forum to get a better response.

Regards


----------



## Stubbsy5050 (Jul 11, 2007)

In that case, just to add to the previous information, after Captain Pyle left Niarchos Line he joined WA Souters' Bamburgh Line and was master of the Bamburgh Castle in the early sixties. He then joined Bibbys and captained the bulkers Pacific Bridge, Atlantic Bridge and Ocean Bridge until he was killed in the British Comet incident (see other threads) in 1971.

Cheers, John


----------

